# Not enough space with Remind insoles in



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> Hi,
> I got a couple pairs of Remind Medics for my boots (Burton Imperial and Swath).
> Boots are 9.5 so I got the 9-9.5 insoles.
> They're great for my arch but they take so much more space than the stock insoles that, even after 5 days, my feet are way too crammed in there. The extra thickness is the culprit here.
> ...


Happens all the time.
Get lower volume insoles or try an aggressive heat-fit (ie do a heat mold and tighten your lower section a bit tighter than usual on the lolding process) or add some extra volume to the top of your foot during molding - like cutting of a sock and putting it around your forefoot or some thin foam, etc.

This will NOT be solved on its own. Needs a heat mold or lower volume insoles. But the fact you have been able to ride them for 5days says you're almost there. When it's happened to me, it's half a day and I'm out.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk about the remind insoles, but perhaps you could sand down the bottom of the remind's...like on a bench sander/belt. I've done it with visserur soles and works like a charm. And a little goes a long way like even just a couple of mm's.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you guys. It hasn’t been a comfortable 5 days.
Remind don’t make “medium” arches at less than 5mm afaik.
Shredsoles don’t specify their thickness.
I’ll try another heatmold later.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk about the remind insoles, but perhaps you could sand down the bottom of the remind's...like on a bench sander/belt. I've done it with visserur soles and works like a charm. And a little goes a long way like even just a couple of mm's.


I have done exactly this on my Remind Medics. Only the front half of the sole though, not full length. Amazing the difference 2mm or so can make when you're at the limit hah. 

Certainly worth a try instead of buying more new insoles.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

What did you guys use to sand/grind them sown? I have a belt sander. I’m afraid to make them uneven or tilted. Any additional advice ?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I use Cush insoles that feel like they will crush my feet if I did not do what F1ea said - aggressive heat mold with extra volume around the forefoot. I use old cycling neoprene booties that are cut off at the ankles. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

I have quite the same issue with most of the insoles. My solution has been to go with very thin foam or gel insoles with no support you can buy cheap at walmart.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Surgeon said:


> What did you guys use to sand/grind them sown? I have a belt sander. I’m afraid to make them uneven or tilted. Any additional advice ?


Use your belt sander; just clamp, put it in a vice upside down or have someone hold/steady it. As Pedder notes, be mindful of where you need less volume...and I concur about the front half.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you again for the replies fellas.



wrathfuldeity said:


> idk about the remind insoles, but perhaps you could sand down the bottom of the remind's...like on a bench sander/belt. I've done it with visserur soles and works like a charm. And a little goes a long way like even just a couple of mm's.


I'll probably end-up trying this on one of the pairs. I don't want to risk killing both pairs though, they'll at least end-up in my shoes if I can't use them for snowboarding.



Phedder said:


> I have done exactly this on my Remind Medics. Only the front half of the sole though, not full length. Amazing the difference 2mm or so can make when you're at the limit hah.
> 
> Certainly worth a try instead of buying more new insoles.


Yeah, I don't intend to spend more than what I already have on insoles without being able to try them or having them fit by a specialist (which isn't possible where I live). Worse comes to worst I'll just go back to the stock insoles.



robotfood99 said:


> I use Cush insoles that feel like they will crush my feet if I did not do what F1ea said - aggressive heat mold with extra volume around the forefoot. I use old cycling neoprene booties that are cut off at the ankles. Very happy with the results.


I'm not sure my home/rice heatmolding will be enough then. I'd go to a shop but the only shop that has a machine refused to heatmold my boots on account of me not having bought them there... However, they don't sell snowboarding gear. That's logic for you.



Grunky said:


> I have quite the same issue with most of the insoles. My solution has been to go with very thin foam or gel insoles with no support you can buy cheap at walmart.


Are those any better than the stock insoles? I'm not sure I see the point.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Use your belt sander; just clamp, put it in a vice upside down or have someone hold/steady it. As Pedder notes, be mindful of where you need less volume...and I concur about the front half.


Alright, sounds like a plan for today.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

insoles in boots... sounds tricky, bearly any room in ther


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, a few minutes on my benchtop belt sander and they're definitely better.
Seeing how ridiculously tight the fit was I went until I started going through the blue layer. They're still thicker than the stock insoles but obviously not as much as they used to be. 
I tried to work a gradual tapering to the part I didn't grind (I ground the forefoot and stopped just before the arch support started) so that I didn't feel a "step" or an abrupt spot.
All in all it's pretty good. The fit is much better. I'll try them on my next day out (sadly that's not today), most likley on the 2nd (resort's closed on the 1st).
Thanks for the advice gentlemen, I highly appreciate it.
Happy new year to all of you. Cheers!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> I tried to work a gradual tapering to the part I didn't grind (I ground the forefoot and stopped just before the arch support started) so that I didn't feel a "step" or an abrupt spot.


That's basically exactly what I did. Forefoot to arch, tapered as much as I could. My main issue was top of my big toe so 2mm or so from the tip was really all I needed, tapered that back to the arch support and it made a world of difference. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Surgeon said:


> Well, a few minutes on my benchtop belt sander and they're definitely better.
> Seeing how ridiculously tight the fit was I went until I started going through the blue layer. They're still thicker than the stock insoles but obviously not as much as they used to be.
> I tried to work a gradual tapering to the part I didn't grind (I ground the forefoot and stopped just before the arch support started) so that I didn't feel a "step" or an abrupt spot.
> All in all it's pretty good. The fit is much better. I'll try them on my next day out (sadly that's not today), most likley on the 2nd (resort's closed on the 1st).
> ...


Instead of socks, just use/try with wicking liners or thin dress socks...I'd bet the fit would then be perfect.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Phedder said:


> That's basically exactly what I did. Forefoot to arch, tapered as much as I could. My main issue was top of my big toe so 2mm or so from the tip was really all I needed, tapered that back to the arch support and it made a world of difference. Hope it works out for you!


In my case it was really the whole foot that was packed from all angles... I sure do hope it works out too. It's not that much money but I sure hate to waste two pairs of insoles nonetheless.


wrathfuldeity said:


> Instead of socks, just use/try with wicking liners or thin dress socks...I'd bet the fit would then be perfect.


That's not a bad idea but I'm not there yet. I'd rather use good sports socks than dress socks.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I found the same with my remind insoles for quite a while and actually bailed on them. Eventually I put them back in and over time they packed out I guess. Super comfy now but it probably took between 10-20 days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Use your belt sander; just clamp, put it in a vice upside down or have someone hold/steady it. As Pedder notes, be mindful of where you need less volume...and I concur about the front half.


Yeah that's why... I'd rather buy a better-suited insole from the start or a boot-fit. All of this is reversible, and you can still have use for the reminds on maybe a different pair of boots or shoes or whatever.

I do need high arch support, but medium support with less volume works. It doesn't give me the full support, but significantly reduces pressure at the top. If you need to drop your foot everywhere.... a thinner insole or heat-mold is best. Getting an accurate geometry by filing down an insole will always be less precise. That's the way I see it. if you just needed a tiny bit of extra space at a weird specific spot; that's fine, grinding down a spot in the insole or even liner is fine. But for a full volume fix.... do it properly. There's dozens of insole solutions, just because a specific insole worked for someone, doesn't mean it needs to be the one for you and your foot and your boot. Maybe even your next boots fit differently.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> Are those any better than the stock insoles? I'm not sure I see the point.


Depends on the brand,c but some stock insoles are molded, or not really thin. Also molded insoles are molded in a way that there is more pressure on the forefoot, which didn't help for me. Remind medics were not that bad, but taking too much volume, I'll try to sand them to test....


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Grunky said:


> Depends on the brand,c but some stock insoles are molded, or not really thin. Also molded insoles are molded in a way that there is more pressure on the forefoot, which didn't help for me. Remind medics were not that bad, but taking too much volume, I'll try to sand them to test....


Ok.
Just wait a few days and I'll report back on how the grinding down of the Medics worked for me if you don't feel like taking the risk.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> Ok.
> Just wait a few days and I'll report back on how the grinding down of the Medics worked for me if you don't feel like taking the risk.


Sure! I don't have the stuff to do it so I'll wait in any way. The flat gel insoles made it for me, so it's not like I'm not currently ok


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Grunky said:


> Sure! I don't have the stuff to do it so I'll wait in any way. The flat gel insoles made it for me, so it's not like I'm not currently ok


Maybe I should offer a grinding service for a huge fee. Pretend to know what I’m doing and to have lots of experience. Jackass charlatans make all the money and have all the fun...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

_Update_
There's a very small ski hill right in town here (it'd be considered small enough for rope-tow by most I assume although it has a poma-pole) and it's used to initiate kids to skiing mostly.
They didn't open it this year due to Covid.
I decided to go hike myself a few powder laps yesterday by the end of the afternoon.
Then I went to the smaller sleding hill nearby with my son to work with him on his jumping/ollie-ing skills so I hiked and "rode" some more.
I'll wait until I get a full day on the mountain before I pass the final judgement but the fit is indeed much better.
I can't feel any weird pressure points (which is a relief, I was scared of messing something up with the grinder) and I was much more comfortable.
Hiking made the circulation much more important than it would've been on a full day with the chairlift and the comfort can't be fully assessed before I ride for longer perdiods and hit some big air jumps but it's already better.
I'll update in a day or two, depending on when my next day on the mountain is. Cheers!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Surgeon said:


> _Update_
> There's a very small ski hill right in town here (it'd be considered small enough for rope-tow by most I assume although it has a poma-pole) and it's used to initiate kids to skiing mostly.
> They didn't open it this year due to Covid.
> I decided to go hike myself a few powder laps yesterday by the end of the afternoon.
> ...


If you are worried about circulation, wear some neoprene compression sleeves on your calves. Been using them like 5-6 years...they are another game changer.

Btw if you go into the grinding service...collect and send my consulting fees.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If you are worried about circulation, wear some neoprene compression sleeves on your calves. Been using them like 5-6 years...they are another game changer.
> 
> Btw if you go into the grinding service...collect and send my consulting fees.


I’m usually not concerned with circulation, however, the boots were so tight that circulation was a problem (big time) and my toes would get insanely cold (took me 30 minutes before I felt them right again on my last day).
That’s why it’s a concern right now but it’s never been a problem before so it’s a good indicator of the quality of the fit at the moment.

You’ll get 20% when I become a well-known, bigtime grinder. Deal?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Results are in: very comfortable after a day on the mountain. I’m gonna grind down my second pair.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Timely thread. Just bought a pair of Medics and Cush to try out, because I have high-ish arches. But, with stock insoles my volume is pretty much perfect. 

Do people always re-heatmold with insoles, or are most people able to just plug them in and go?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

start_today said:


> Timely thread. Just bought a pair of Medics and Cush to try out, because I have high-ish arches. But, with stock insoles my volume is pretty much perfect.
> 
> Do people always re-heatmold with insoles, or are most people able to just plug them in and go?


remold is there is a big volume/thickness difference


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

start_today said:


> Timely thread. Just bought a pair of Medics and Cush to try out, because I have high-ish arches. But, with stock insoles my volume is pretty much perfect.
> 
> Do people always re-heatmold with insoles, or are most people able to just plug them in and go?


I assume they remold mostly but in my case that wasn’t enough.
Today was my second day post-grind (sounds like a music genre) and it’s still perfect.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

start_today said:


> Timely thread. Just bought a pair of Medics and Cush to try out, because I have high-ish arches. But, with stock insoles my volume is pretty much perfect.
> 
> Do people always re-heatmold with insoles, or are most people able to just plug them in and go?


I heat mold with the Remind insoles in. It helps that I found those before I got new boots though. That said, with my last pair of TM2's I didn't heat mold at all, just rode them with very thin socks and Remind Cush's right away. They pack out to fit me.

Happily, I have the opposite experience where the insoles give me enough arch support where my toes have more room in the front and everything is just generally more comfortable than with stock insoles.


----------

